# Searching for an online Banak lumber dealer



## patrickhosey (Sep 22, 2014)

I've worked with many species of lumber but one of my favorites is Banak. Does anyone here know a dealer that sells this wood online? The link below shows a dresser made from Banak imported from Brazil in the 80's.

Dresser Build


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

You can try doing a search using Wood Finder. Sometimes I have been lucky with it.

Also, If you have a vocational school near you, you could ask the woodshop instructer who they use and that may give you another source.

Have a Safe & Happy New Year.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You are probably going to need to be more specific. Woodfinders will get you to a dealer that lists it as virola. Wikipedia show banak as towns or land masses virola show up as a nutmeg from Sri lanka, the latin name shows up as a wood from south America and also as a variety of hickory from the US.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rex Lumber has it listed, they have a distribution center in VA.

Banak (Virola)
Various species of banak (Virola) occur in tropical America, from Belize and Guatemala southward to Venezuela, the Guianas, the Amazon region of northern Brazil, and southern Brazil, and on the Pacific Coast to Peru and Bolivia. Most of the wood known as banak is V. koschnyi of Central America and V. surinamensis and V. sebifera of northern South America. Botanically, cuangare (Dialyanthera) is closely related to banak, and the woods are so similar that they are generally mixed in the trade. The main commercial supply of cuangare comes from Colombia and Ecuador. Banak and cuangare are common in swamp and marsh forests and may occur in almost pure stands in some areas.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have found that ebay is a great source for various types of wood and there is some banak for sale there.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

http://www.bellforestproducts.com/
http://www.rockler.com/wood/exotic-lumber


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Did you do a Google search "Banak Lumber"??


----------

